
Silicon Valley's Politics: Liberal with One Big Exception - skadamou
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/06/technology/silicon-valley-politics.html?ref=todayspaper
======
damnfine
So S.V. is more Liberal than Democrat, is this news to anyone who understands
the distinction?

